

What if Windows went open source tomorrow? - Errorcod3
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2921234/windows/what-if-windows-went-open-source-tomorrow.html

======
Jeremy1026
On Thursday every major financial institution would be drained of all their
funds.

~~~
darkroasted
Yeah, I cannot believe the article didn't mention the security implications.

